# AKC is allowing artificial coloring dogs in agility trials



## Skylar

My AKC club just sent this notice out. I think AKC does need to get with the times - some people like to add a fun pop of color on their dogs hair - as well as their own hair. Now they can run their dog in AKC agility trials. This message only relates to agility and none of the other AKC sports although I assume some will probably follow if agility finds this successful.

Dogs with Coloring

Dear Clubs,

Beginning August 1, 2019, the Regulations for Agility Trials and Agility Course Tests will allow dogs with artificial coloring to participate in agility trials on a one-year pilot basis.

Qualifications have been placed on the Regulation to prevent extreme cases of coloring. The Regulation change was a recommendation of the Agility Advisory Committee based on requests from the agility fancy. A survey of agility participants showed that 84% support the idea. This change will add an element of fun to events by allowing clubs to adopt themes or to encourage dogs to “run for the cause” in support of a local activity.

Regulations for Agility Trials and Agility Course Tests
Chapter 4, New Section 12. Dogs with Coloring.
Dogs with artificial coloring in their coats may participate in AKC agility trials and ACT tests. The coloring must not cover more than one-third of the dog’s coat. Coloring below the hocks and elbows may not be yellow. Colored markings on a dog must not be in poor taste and cannot contain profanity or conflict with a sponsor of a trial. It is the responsibility of the judge to decide if the coloring is acceptable. This is a pilot program and will be reassessed by the Agility Department after approximately one year.

This change will appear in the next printing of the Regulations. 


Please contact me if you have any questions.

Sincerely,



Image



Carrie DeYoung
Director of Agility
American Kennel Club


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Noooooooo! :argh: :mmph: :mad-tongue:


----------



## EVpoodle

Hopefully, Obedience and Rally will adopt the same rule if it works out. 
Do you know why they do not want yellow dye?


----------



## MaizieFrosty

EVpoodle said:


> Hopefully, Obedience and Rally will adopt the same rule if it works out.


The day they do is the day I quit. It's such a mockery of the sport, imho.


----------



## EVpoodle

Okay. 
We are thinking about this from two very different perspectives IMHO.
I am thinking about how this might help make it sound more interesting for young people. It may be considered a mockery of the sport by the people who already participate in it. But from the perspective of someone who is inexperienced in it. It looks boring and strict a little bit of color is not that bad. Although I am very much against more than just like a little bit of coloring on the tail or ears. 
This is in my humble opinion. 
I am sorry if I might have offended you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

You didn't offend me at all, EV. Most people like color on dogs these days. Most people like rainbow colors of haircolor on people and tattoos. I am just super conservative and traditional.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

EVpoodle said:


> Hopefully, Obedience and Rally will adopt the same rule if it works out.
> Do you know why they do not want yellow dye?


I think it might be because of the teeter's or other equiptment's markings.... so judges don't mess up on the competing dogs foot placement on the yellow or pause zones?


----------



## Skylar

EVpoodle said:


> Hopefully, Obedience and Rally will adopt the same rule if it works out.
> Do you know why they do not want yellow dye?


yes there’s a very important reason why no yellow. 

The teeter, A frame and dog walk are the three tricky apparatuses that the dogs must perform safely. All three are painted in two colors, the ends (contact zones) are painted in yellow and usually the middle is blue although other colors can be used. Dogs don’t see colors the way we do and research has shown that they see yellow and blue and we want the dogs to both see these apparatuses clearly but they also must exit touching the yellow contact and on the teeter they must enter and exit touching the yellow contact zone. Some dogs will jump on or off these apparatuses missing the yellow contact zone which can disqualify them in a trial and is a safety and training issue. 

Judges want to clearly see the dogs paws touched the yellow contact zone. 



To be honest I’ve seen some dogs with fun, well done color. I’ve also seen some that I didn’t like. I don’t think the dogs know the difference. 

I do agree that it will help attract some young competitors.


----------



## EVpoodle

That makes sense about the dog walk and such with the coloring. I did not think about that.
Thank you for not being offended with with me MF. Info agree with you on regards to the rainbow hair and tattoos. I ahve seen to many people get sick from bloodborn diseases from tattoos to make me want them, especially not for my dog.


----------



## Countryboy

Why not? Lets portray Poodles as even more frou-frou. 

Some people need to play with dress-up dolls... not dogs.

It's disgusting what you're doing to my breed.


----------



## Carolinek

I think it’s a good idea, thanks for sharing. I agree that it makes the AKC appear more progressive, and AKC could use an image booster. Let’s get some young folks in with new ideas.

I dabbled with coloring for a while, but with both Misty and Lily competing in agility, I stopped. I’m going to dig up that bottle of manic panic now!

I have noticed a fair amount of older women dying their hair different colors recently. I’m thinking once you are completely gray, it could be a fun way to liven things up. I’m about 50% gray now and the upkeep is a pain, and expensive. Not ready yet to let the gray surface, but I have told my hairdresser that my plan is to eventually go gray with streaks of pink. 

An older women at work just dyed her entire head of curly hair hair neon pink. I work in academia...and that’s generally a very conservative environment, but it was received well. It’s more mainstream now.

Here’s Misty(not a poodle) from a few years ago, before she was an agility competitor!


----------



## Skylar

Countryboy I’ve seen color on boxes and aussies and all kinds of breeds, not just frou-frou poodles.


----------



## reraven123

Countryboy said:


> Why not? Lets portray Poodles as even more frou-frou.
> 
> Some people need to play with dress-up dolls... not dogs.
> 
> It's disgusting what you're doing to my breed.


The ruling does not just apply to poodles, it is for all dogs.


----------



## Michigan Gal

It is the times. A streak of neon blue was once very young and defiant. Now, it is mainstream. I don't think it will hurt anything to add a dash of color as long as the product used is safe. I would probably use Kool Aid if I colored. I'm not sure, though, if sunlight will change the color. I had some Kool Aid dyed bunny fur that turned to a mud color. It grows back.

It comes down to personal choice, and it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Countryboy

As long as you treat the Poodle as a dress-up doll, people will create Doodles. You have only yourselves to blame for the craze.


----------



## reraven123

So maybe the ruling should apply to all the other breeds, but not to poodles.


----------



## Vita

Skylar said:


> ...Chapter 4, New Section 12. Dogs with Coloring.
> 
> Dogs with artificial coloring in their coats may participate in AKC agility trials and ACT tests... *Colored markings on a dog must not ...conflict with a sponsor of a trial...*


This part caught my eye. With tongue in cheek and a laugh, I'll say I can picture standard poodles with good track record being sponsored by big money backers like Verizon, Amazon, YouTube or Google with their logos dyed into their hair. A lot of young millennials grew up with this for stadiums, convention centers, etc., and could use the money. The AKC might even jump on this one to drum up business since their registrations have been declining for years. Here's a sample pic I made:

​


----------



## Newport

That's a little harsh, Countryboy. I don't think PF members are responsible for the Doodle craze.


----------



## Quossum

Oh yay! As a hardcore Agility enthusiast, I'm excited about this! 

Every summer, I color my hair some "crazy" color. Now maybe I can have Sugarfoot (at least his white parts) match for a fun lark now and then. 

This summer I did dark blue, and the color has practically faded already. 

I totally understand some people not liking it, but I think color is fun!


----------

